# need help on picking rim offset for 18x9



## acivichb (Sep 29, 2009)

I need help i am going to buy 18x9... and i want to know what offset should i grab... the offset i can pick from is 30 and 35... i was thinking the 30..well if some one knows can they please help me... i also whould like to know what size tires to run... and can 9 in wide fit up front or will i have to go with a staggered setup??thanks alot...


----------



## acivichb (Sep 29, 2009)

I was wounering would you guys recomend 245/40/18 or 235/45/18 or what would you guys run on that set up...the 18x9 rims???plz can some one chim in... thanks..


----------



## ILSER25 (Apr 16, 2010)

The max tire size you can run is 245/45/18. And even with that you can do some rubbing if you do a lot of hard turning.


----------

